# My custom built coffee station ?



## seijik (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, long time lurker here, just thought I'd share my coffee station I made the other day, does the job for me pretty good, most people think I'm mad putting so much into coffee. They never turn down a cup though!


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Gorgeous


----------



## ShameImpala (Feb 29, 2020)

Beautiful colour on the wood, did you recondition or build from scratch?


----------



## birel101 (Dec 28, 2019)

Looks amazing! Great photography also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Wow, I've just gone upgraditus because of this


----------



## Man_Cave (Feb 23, 2020)

That's porn that is!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Great work! Well done! What is that on the bottom shelf?


----------



## seijik (Jan 3, 2009)

It was all built from scratch. I couldn't really find anything I liked for a coffee station,so thought i'd just make one how I wanted!

The thing on the bottom shelf is an Otto, I got it years ago when I was in Australia, is just a modern atomic; nice little bit of kit though.

More importantly, a much needed piece of coffee paraphernalia! ?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Stunning


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Beautiful.


----------



## jlaamweise (Mar 23, 2020)

awesome. love it!


----------



## scr (Mar 24, 2020)

Haha, do you just have a photography studio at home? Lovely work.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Did you fabricate the metal frame and everything? It's very impressive! The paint on the metalwork looks immaculate too, is it paint or powder coat?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

seijik said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker here, just thought I'd share my coffee station I made the other day, does the job for me pretty good, most people think I'm mad putting so much into coffee. They never turn down a cup though!
> 
> View attachment 36758


 That's gorgeous. I used to go on P*rnhub, now I just come here.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

seijik said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker here, just thought I'd share my coffee station I made the other day, does the job for me pretty good, most people think I'm mad putting so much into coffee. They never turn down a cup though!
> 
> View attachment 36758


 Can we have some more photos of it?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Tis very nice.


----------



## Mikewass1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Looks like it should be in a gallery


----------



## Nickh1977 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fantastic, wish I had the space for a set up like this.


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

Fantastic craftsmanship


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

This is amazing, love it.

Did you edit the photo to make it look like you're setup is situated in a bat cave somewhere? 😃


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

Nice. Have you lit the rear just for the photo, or have you got lights under the shelves? It's beautiful


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

stunning mate


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Beautiful work. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

What kind of wood is that? It's just lovely. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axl/75 (Jul 2, 2020)

Mint


----------



## Axl/75 (Jul 2, 2020)

Mint


----------



## Churchy (Jun 12, 2020)

looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

